#ubuntu-java 2006-01-30
<Lion> Hi
<Lion> ... 
<Lion> oops...
<Lion> sorry...
<Lion> forgive..
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-29
<kuma> hi, anybody online?
<kuma> i have a problem with my java webstart
<Legend_is_BACK_> HEY i AM Bill gates..
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-31
<paulcager> !paste
<paulcager> !pastebin
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-01
<abstruck> hi
<w1jrm> anyone here active right now
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-02
<tsoler> hello
<tsoler> is anyone here?
<tsoler> need to set up java for geoserver
<tsoler> JAVA_home variable need to define
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-04
<roy> ok - i'm a noob at Ubuntu but why oh why does Ubuntu not come with JRE, JDK "out of the box" ??????????????????????
<vil> hi roy
<roy> wuz up
<vil> Ubuntu actually comes with JRE out of the box, it includes GNU java
<vil> gij-4.1
<vil> the problems with SUN java is that there is no package compiled from sources, which prevents it from including in main repository
<roy> so to understand clearly the Run Time just allows new installs of Ubuntu to run a compiled java app but since the JDK is not loaded (or a GNU version of it) I can't compile my own code  - right?
<roy> I was able to load it via the built in package manger (GUI version) and seems to be working well.
<roy> i have a quick question noob question concerning the wrapper class as it pertains to method calls with a related primitive interger type as the return value - basically can this be done?
<roy> saw this technique used in a text book and it looked a little weird since the return type is not a class which - the method had only one return statement which returned a class reference - good / not good - works / does not work?
<vil> answers follow...
<vil> fresh install has just gnu java interpreter installed, so no compilation
<vil> if you need jdk you either can install java-gcj-compat-dev from main repository which is gnu jdk or sun-java6-jdk from multiverse repository
<vil> you should be able to do both using just the GUI
<vil> you can find info about configuring the repos at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<vil> for java language questions pls use different channel like ##java
<vil> anyway, autoboxing from Java 5 may help you, however for that you will need the Sun Java at the present time
<roy> vil - thanks for the clear explination - I'll send over my java questions there - again many thanks
<vil> roy, np
<vil> see you
<alejita> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-28
<ikonia> yowshi back again under a different nick eg
<ikonia> yowshi: why don't you pick a nick - register it and strop trying to pretend your someone else, so far you've come in as arrg, menos, toc2rta and now yowshi why do you keep trying to hide who you are ?
<mohbana> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-29
<DarthGreen> Hi 
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-30
<khaled> Hey everyone .. can someone help me connecting to ##java
<hansi> hey! 
<hansi> is there a canonical way to enfore a specific jre (vendor+version) when calling java? 
<hansi> this is what i'm doing now: http://dev.processing.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=178  
<jamesstansell> hansi, recent versions can use -version: specification, but I haven't been very impressed with it so far
<hansi> yea, also it doesn't allow you to select the vendor. the application i'm doing this for this work gij and requires sun-java, but gij is default on many systems
<jamesstansell> on debian a few years ago there was talk of a JRE registry that might be helpful to you - I'm not sure if it was ever implemented though
<hansi> you mean the alternatives system? 
<jamesstansell> no, it was in addition to the standard debian alternatives
<jamesstansell> had more metadata related to java versions, etc
<hansi> hm... google didn't reveal any info about such a project
<jamesstansell> http://wiki.debian.org/Java may have some link to it, but I'm not seeing it with a quick look
<jamesstansell> the discussion was in the debian-java list some time ago
<jamesstansell> http://wiki.debian.org/JavaConfig seems to be related to your needs
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-31
<jamesstansell> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianJavaPackaging might be of interest to you
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-01
<mohbana> hi guys
<mohbana> hey guys
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-02
<zp> excuse me? could any of you help me to solve my java_related_problem, please?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-26
<Peddy> persia, are you there?
<persia> My apologies.  I have poor diurnal habits.  Had you also installed libpulse-dev ?
<Peddy> no problem :)
<Peddy> ok, I''ve install libpulse dev 0.9.13, thing is, I can't log in without failsafe GNOME (I get an error saying "couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session; no such file or directory), but with failsafe gnome I can log in. My question is, can I debuild openjdk with the 0.9.13 dev libs installed, and then revert back to 0.9.10?
<Peddy> I've purged and reinstalled pulse etc.
<persia> You can, but openjdk will be linked against a different version of pulse than you have installed, which may cause runtime errors.
<persia> Depending on how the library packaging is set up, it may also cause issues with dependencies.
<Peddy> Hm. Do you know how I could fix the current PA install, then?
<persia> How do you mean "fix" and "current"?
<Peddy> Fix it so that I pulse works, and by current I mean the version I have installed, which is 0.9.13 from themuso
<Peddy> 's PPA.
<persia> OK.  You'd have to track down why pulse is causing the GNOME session to crash, and fix that bug.
<Peddy> Well, I have an idea.
<persia> Then you're off to a good start :)
<Peddy> At the end of the first post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/294541) it says [pulse-access] is no longer needed, because pulseaudio is being started by a different mechanism.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294541 in pulseaudio "Can't start session after removing pulseaudio (/etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio remains)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Peddy> is 0.9.13 the version that's in Jaunty?
<persia> Try running `rmadison pulseaudio`
<Peddy> aha, Jaunty has 0.9.14. Are there significant changes in PA that would make it a bad idea to install the Jaunty version in Intrepid?
<persia> I think that the solution of that bug is related to also having a newer libcanberra.  You can try ithe suggested solution, but I don't know how well it would work.
<persia> It's almost never a good idea to install a version compiled for one release on another release.  The most common exceptional case is in the other direction (e.g. sometimes you can install things compiled for intrepid on jaunty).
<Peddy> Ok.
<persia> That said, you could try to see if the 0.9.14 version also compiles on intrepid (a backport), but I suspect it depends on the newer libcanberra, and you'd end up in fairly deep recursion.
<Peddy> well, openjdk is actually still debuilding (it's been going for a long time now), after it's done have a look at the backport.
<Peddy> if it doesn't work :/
<persia> I'm tempted to think the answer to your original questions "Can Java use pulse for audio in intrepid" is "No", and that you'd be engaged in a long and arduous path to make it work if the current attempt fails.
<persia> You'd probably do better to either work on something else, or, if you can, consider testing jaunty: if it doesn't work there, you can file bugs, and your patches and solutions may be applied to be part of Ubuntu.
<Peddy> Well, themuso's 0.9.13 backport is supposed to work for Intrepid, and that's all the latest openjdk depends on, isn't it?
<Peddy> How stable are people saying the Jaunty alpha is?
<persia> Well, yes, but.
<persia> You could ask in #ubuntu+1, but generally speaking, every development release is fairly unstable: remember that things are changing all the time.
 * Peddy is still waiting for openjdk to debuild.
<Peddy> persia, I assume you have Pulseaudio and Ubuntu, could I please have a look at your /usr/bin/pulse-session file?
<persia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109657/
<persia> I think there's a typo in it :)
<Peddy> hehe
<Peddy> We should file a bug.
<Peddy> bug report*
<Peddy> after it's done debuilding, what should I do?
<persia> You should end up with a .deb.  You can install this, and see if it works.
<Peddy> I execute 'debuild' in the openjdk-6-6b12 directory, correct? It's been going for about 15 minutes now.
<persia> Right.
<persia> For more advanced usage, you'd execute `debuild -S` and then use something like pbuilder or sbuild to build it, but as long as you're only planning to use the result on your local system, just `debuild` is safe.
<Peddy> persia, is debuild meant to just build a deb, or run tests or something? because it started a process called 'java', and it's still running.
<persia> It does everything considered important to create a .deb.  For things like the Java runtime environment, this involves running a number of tests to make sure it isn't broken beforehand (as otherwise it might be hard to get it built again)
<Peddy> aha, I thought so, because checkinstall makes a deb, and it only takes a few seconds :D
<persia> checkinstall doesn't make a very reliable deb.
<persia> But really, the normal process can also be fast, when it's not being so careful.
<persia> In this case, it's extra-careful, because a bug in Java is a bug in *lots* of packages.
<Peddy> when I download source code, can I use debuild instead of checkinstall (or make install, for that matter)?
<persia> Yes, but you'd have to prepare the debian/ directory.
<persia> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<persia> The guide doesn't cover a lot of Java stuff, but it at least introduces many of the concepts.
<persia> If you do package something, and it's working, it's best to try to get it into the repositories, so nobody else has to package the same thing.
<persia> And, of course, if you get the source with apt-get source (for which you *don't* need sudo), it comes already packaged.
<Peddy> awesome, thanks.
<InHisName> Please install build and header for Kernel     - 2.6.24-21-generic    what apt-get do I do ?
<Peddy> InHisName, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic
<Peddy> persia, it's still running. Do these things usually take this long?
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/6b12-0ubuntu6/+build/748817 should give a guideline for expectations.
<persia> I've had builds that finished in a few seconds, and ones that took 15 hours.
<Peddy> excellent, thanks.
<Peddy> persia, it just finished! :D
<Peddy> persia, it finished debuilding and installing, and I fixed the pulseaudio problem, but the java app playing through openjdk's javaws does not play sound through pulseaudio. Am I doing something wrong?
<Peddy> I'll be right back, rebooting for good measure.
<Peddyt> persia, I'm now getting this from the Java programs: JavaSoundPlayer: mixer not found: Intel [plughw:0,0]. I'd really appreciate some help.
<persia> Peddyt, My apologies, but I'm not sure how to debug that.
<persia> That does look like an ALSA error though: are other applications working as expected with pulseaudio?
<tvgv_> hello lucid
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> any way to get sun-java-1.6.10 on 8.0.4?
<c00ldIcE> Hello, I'm searching for a code example which parde checkip.dyndns.org or print my IP
<c00ldIcE> Can anyone help me?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-27
<Peddy> persia, I upgraded to Jaunty, and when I run my java application it says this: http://pastebin.com/m35c97c0. Do you know what this means?
<Peddy> How would I automatically install the dependencies for building openjdk from source?
<Peddy> persia, could you let me know when you get back to your computer? I've almost got everything sorted out, I just have a question about how to install the build-dependencies (apt-get build-dep openjdk returns with 'unable to satisfy depends'). Thanks.
<Peddy> nevermind, I tried aptitude, and it fixes the dependecy loop automatically :)
<Peddy> Does Sun's Java support playback through Pulseaudio?
<persia> No.
<persia> Well, OpenJDK is developed also largely by Sun, so in that sense it does, but the legacy Java doesn't.
<Peddy> Ok, thanks.
<Peddy> persia, I upgraded to Jaunty (as I'm sure you've realized by me constantly messaging you :/), and Jaunty does not yet have some of the libraries that I need to compile openJDK.
<Peddy> with or without Pulesaudio enabled.
<persia> Really?  Did you try with the Jaunty OpenJDK source?
<Peddy> Yep, I'll show you what happens.
<persia> Also, OpenJDK is compiled with pulseaudio support by default in jaunty (that's where I got the patch).
<Peddy> So I could just do 'apt-get install openjdk-6-jre'?
<Peddy> oh wow
<Peddy> oh wow
<Peddy> it just started working.
<Peddy> I've been trying to get this working ALL DAY. And I just tried it again, and it started playing through Pulseaudio.
<Peddy> openjdk couldn't open the file before, etc.
 * Peddy is happy :)
<persia> Excellent!
<Peddy> Thanks for all your patience, persia :)
<persia> Peddy, No problem.  Now, that application you wanted to run, is it packaged in Ubuntu?
<Peddy> No, I'm running it straight from the .jnlp file, and it's not in the repos.
<Peddy> Here's the SF page: http://softsqueeze.sourceforge.net/
<Peddy> Why do you ask?
<persia> After you've played with it a bit more, if you like it, you might consider packaging it.
<persia> That way everyone can use a known working version.
<Peddy> That sounds great
<Peddy> Do you think it would be more sensible to package just the java program or the jre as well?
<persia> Just the Java program.  The JRE is already packaged.
<Peddy> of course :P
<Peddy> persia, do you have a guide on how to create .dsc files?
<persia> Heh.
<persia> Generally, you create a .dsc file by being in a source directory with a clean debian/ and running `debuild -S`.
<Peddy> also, should I unzip the .jar files (which contain the source code), when putting the stuff in the deb?
<Peddy> I'm reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Peddy> ok
<persia> I'd recommend putting the jar in the orig.tar.gz, and unzipping it at build time.
<persia> Make sure you can get a source jar, with no .class files though.
<Peddy> ok
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-29
<persia> Team meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-java
<persia> Err, #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-30
<numunumu> hi, I'm having a problem with a Java program of mine trying  to move files around
<jariep1_> hi all
<numunumu> hi
<jariep1_> i'm looking to find some place to ask a question about java applet I have... maybe somebody can test it for me it is on my website
<numunumu> it uses RunTime to output cp commands to the shell, which works fine unless the filename has a space in it
<numunumu> I made the program use replaceAll to turn all whitespaces into \ followed by a space, but still doesn't work
<numunumu> ...any help?
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-01
<gwadaboug> hi the room
<gwadaboug> somebody can help me please?
<gwadaboug> i have a question on a java program
<nthykier> gwadaboug: packing a java program or running a java program installed via Ubuntu? If it is about writing a java program you  will want to be in #java
<gwadaboug> ok thank you
<nthykier> They more about coding than we do
<gwadaboug> i have ask my question on an other channel, and they have help me
<gwadaboug> but thank you for your answer
<gwadaboug> :)
<gwadaboug> and sorry
<gwadaboug> :$
<nthykier> its okay
<gwadaboug> :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-03
<alex_mayorga> Hello! Is 1.6.0_18 in the horizon?
<alex_mayorga> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-04
<eon01> hello
<eon01> I have problems with instalation of JADE in Ubuntu
<eon01> Any one here ?
<nthykier> eon01: what is the issue?
<eon01> Hello nthykier , when I execute " java jade.Boot –gui " I have errors
<eon01> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jade/Boot
<eon01> nthykier, I configured classpath correctly with the 4 jar files of JADE
<nthykier> eon01: Are you sure it is called "jade.Boot" or that the jars in the classpath are all spelled correctly, because that is about my best guess here
<eon01> nthykier, Yes Jars in the classpath are correctly spelled , in the end of the error I see this : Could not find the main class: jade.Boot.  Program will exit.
<persia> eon01: Which release?
<eon01> 3.7
<eon01> persia, 3.7
<persia> That's for jade?  Which Ubuntu release?
<eon01> persia, 9.10
<persia> No idea then.  You're sure to meet the JRE requirements for JADE.
<nthykier> I get the same error if I run: java non-existant-class - I don't think it is the JRE that fails
<eon01> yes , I'm not sure about setting the JAVA_HOME persia
<nthykier> How do you set the classpath? Environment variable?
<eon01> sudo gedit /etc/environment
<eon01> then add the jars to the classpath
<nthykier> what does env | grep -i CLASSPATH print?
<eon01> oops it prints nothing
<persia> My memory is that nothing ever sources /etc/environment, but rather that some tools will extract specific values from it.
<persia> I forget precisely the file, but try adding it to something like ~/.Xsession
<persia> Alternately, try from the command line with `CLASSPATH=... java jade.Boot -gui`
<persia> (where ... is replaced with the actual value you wanted)
<eon01> persia, I tried this : CLASSPATH..... java jade.Boot and I think it works
<persia> In that case, it's definitely the CLASSPATH setting that's not exported to your environment.  If you want to launch it from a .desktop file, you're going to have to find a way to export the variable to your entire session.
<nthykier> or wrap the java call in shell script that sets the CLASSPATH
<eon01> Agent container Main-Container@eon-Spider is ready.
<eon01> but I dont see any GUI ?!
 * persia doesn't know anything at all about JADE
 * nthykier does not either
<eon01> me too , it's my first time working with JADE
<eon01> Java wiith Linux is so obscure  :(((
<eon01> Thanks for help guys , nthykier , persia :)))
<nthykier> you are welcome
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-31
<darickster> hello everyone
<darickster> anyone in here have a few minutes to possibly help me with some programming?
#ubuntu-java 2013-01-30
<Dzeg_-> hi everyone could someone help me with ireport
